# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Ανατολική Αττική >  Ανατολική Αττική - Μεσόγεια

## El-Vel

Γειά Χαρά σε όλους!
Είμαι ο χρήστης που έχει δημιουργήσει στο Node map τον Κόμβο El-Vel στα Σπάτα.

Βλέπω πως μετά απο μικρό χρονικό διάστημα υπάρχει ήδη πάρα πολύ μεγάλη ανταπόκριση στο εγχείρημα σας.

Θα ήθελα και εγώ κάπου εδώ να ξεκινήσω το δικό μου. Για αυτό παρακαλώ όσους βρίσκονται στην ευρύτερη περιοχή των Σπάτων (βρίσκομαι στην Περιοχη Αγ. Νικολάου Μπούρα) να μου στείλουν μήνυμα ή να ανοίξουμε μια συζήτηση στο συγκεκριμένο topic προκειμένου να καταλήξουμε στην δημιουργία μερικών κόμβων/ΑP και γενικά να ενεργοποιήσουμε το δίκτυο στην συγκεκριμένη περιοχή.

Επίσης θα ήθελα μια μικρή ενημέρωση κυρίως για τις τιμές. Αξίζει να αγοράσουμε κάτι απο Ελλάδα πλέον ?

Είδα το http://www.mgmanager.gr νομίζω πως έχει σχετικά καλές τιμές για τα εεληνικά δεδομένα.

Σκέπτομαι να προχωρήσω στην αγορά του D-link 900+ ώστε να έχω την δυνατότητα να παιξω και σαν ΑΡ.

Περιμένω ανταπόκριση και δραστηριοποίηση.

Νικόλας

----------


## dti

Νομίζω οτι θα χαρεί ιδιαίτερα ο signal (#182 στη nodedb) που περιμένει πως και πως να φανεί κανείς εκτός του λεκανοπεδίου στα Μεσόγεια.  :: 

Κάνε εσύ την πρώτη κίνηση κι έλα σ' επαφή με όλους όσοι είναι τριγύρω σου σε λογικές αποστάσεις και πιστεύεις οτι έχεις οπτική επαφή μαζί τους.
Με την ευκαιρία πες μας αν έχεις καλή θέα προς το αεροδρόμιο.

----------


## El-Vel

> Νομίζω οτι θα χαρεί ιδιαίτερα ο signal (#182 στη nodedb) που περιμένει πως και πως να φανεί κανείς εκτός του λεκανοπεδίου στα Μεσόγεια. 
> 
> Κάνε εσύ την πρώτη κίνηση κι έλα σ' επαφή με όλους όσοι είναι τριγύρω σου σε λογικές αποστάσεις και πιστεύεις οτι έχεις οπτική επαφή μαζί τους.
> Με την ευκαιρία πες μας αν έχεις καλή θέα προς το αεροδρόμιο.


Γεια χαρα και ευχαριστώ για την ανταπόκριση.

Πριν κάνω το post μου είδα ακριβώς αυτό το μήνυμα του signal και είπα τελικά να αντιδράσω με το να ανοίξω το account και να κάνω αυτό το post.

Πρέπει να του έχω στίλει ήδη pm αλλα θα το ξανακοιτάξω να βεβαιωθώ.

Προς το αεροδρόμιο δεν έχω την καλύτερη δυνατή θέα δεδομένου πως μπροστά μου βρίσκετε ο λόφος της πόλης των Σπάτων. Έχω μια σχετική οπτική επαφή με τον ένα εκ των δύο αεροδιαδρόμων. Έχω όμως πολύ κάλή θέα προς Πεντέλη, Παλήνη, Κάντζα, Σπατα, και γενικά έχω ανοικτό πεδιο με κέντρο την πεντέλη πάνω απο 200 μοίρες.

Δεν μου είπες όμως ...να προμυθευτώ εξοπλισμό απο Ελλάδα ??
Δεν με ενδιαφέρει οπωσδήποτε ένα access point αφού μπορώ να στήσω και Linux ή BSD οπότε κάνω την δουλεία μου και με απλές κάρτες.

Περιμένω νεότερα.

----------


## dti

> Δεν μου είπες όμως ...να προμυθευτώ εξοπλισμό απο Ελλάδα ??
> Δεν με ενδιαφέρει οπωσδήποτε ένα access point αφού μπορώ να στήσω και Linux ή BSD οπότε κάνω την δουλεία μου και με απλές κάρτες.


Ε, τότε επιβάλλεται να προτιμήσεις το συνδυασμό Engenious + pigtail + Dual Slot ISA adapter = 95 ευρώ.
Στη θεματική ενότητα "Ομαδικές Παραγγελίες" υπάρχουν τα συγκεκριμένα είδη και ...μόλις που προλαβαίνεις!

----------


## Capvar

Που 'σαι ρε φίλε και έχω φάει τον τόπο να σε βρω....
Είσαι η ελπίδα μας... Μήπως μπορείς να ενεργοποιήσεις κόσμο στα Σπάτα, γιατί βλέπω πως είναι η μόνη έξοδος για Αθήνα....

----------


## El-Vel

> Που 'σαι ρε φίλε και έχω φάει τον τόπο να σε βρω....
> Είσαι η ελπίδα μας... Μήπως μπορείς να ενεργοποιήσεις κόσμο στα Σπάτα, γιατί βλέπω πως είναι η μόνη έξοδος για Αθήνα....


  ::  Εδώ είμαι ...αλλα μην ξεχνάς πως σου είχα στίλει πριν κάτι μήνες email και δεν μου απάντησες !

Anyway τώρα δραστηριοποιήθηκα και ελπίζω να βρω τον χρόνο να λειτουργήσω σύντομα τον κόμβο μου. Δεν νομίζω πως θα μπορέσω να προσελκύσω κόσμο απο τα Σπάτα αν και θα προσπαθήσω (δεν έχω ιδιαίτερες σχέσεις με κόσμο εδώ πέρα).

Μια απορία έχω μόνο ...πως είναι δυνατόν να έχεις τόσους κόμβους απο μόνος σου ?????  ::   ::  

Αυτο πορυποθέτει τα κτίρια να είναι δικά σου!

Λοιπόν εγώ ήδη μέσω του dti έχω δώσει παραγγελιά για EnGenius ελπίζω να μπώ στην λίστα. Κατα τα άλλα αυτό που με αγχώνει πιο πολύ είναι η επιλογή κεραίας την οποία θέλω να είναι αρκετα καλή και με με μεγάλη απολαβή. Μαλλόν θα πρέπει να μιλώ για δύο κεραίες αδού αυτοπροορίζομαι για κόμβος!

----------


## dti

Μία grid με μεγάλο gain (21-24 dbi) μάλλον επιβάλλεται με δεδομένες τις αποστάσεις των πιο κοντινών σε σένα κόμβων.
Από κει και πέρα, αν βρεθούν 1-2 ακόμη ενδιάμεσα μπορείς να παίξεις άνετα και με yagi στα 15 dbi.

----------


## El-Vel

> Μία grid με μεγάλο gain (21-24 dbi) μάλλον επιβάλλεται με δεδομένες τις αποστάσεις των πιο κοντινών σε σένα κόμβων.
> Από κει και πέρα, αν βρεθούν 1-2 ακόμη ενδιάμεσα μπορείς να παίξεις άνετα και με yagi στα 15 dbi.


Η grid θα πρέπει να κοιτά τον πιο κοντινό σε εμενά κόμβο φαντάζομαι ?

Απο την άλλη θα πρέπει να έχω και μια omni προεκειμένου να συδεθούν επάνω μου πελάτες.

Αυτές τις κεραίες λογικα θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσω κάποιον μίκτη για τις περάσω στο in/out του πομποδέκτη ...σωστά ?

----------


## xaotikos

Λάθος. Δεν μπορείς να έχεις μία κεραία για να συνδέεσαι σαν client σε έναν κόμβο (grid) και μία για να συνδέονται οι άλλοι σε εσένα (omni) και να τις βάλεις στην ίδια κάρτα. 

Για κόμβος (Access Point) χρειάζεσαι 2 κάρτες και 2 κεραίες. Μια για να λειτουργείς ως AP και να δέχεσαι users και μία για να είσαι εσύ client στον πιο κοντινό σου κόμβο.

----------


## El-Vel

Μήπως τότε θα ήταν καλύτερα για να στηθεί και πιο γρήγορα ο κομβος να προχωρήσω αρχικά στην αγορά ενός AP και εν καιρό να κοιτάξω και την λύση του Linux (μια και επι του παρόντος δεν έχω και έτοιμο δευτερο PC για να το χρησιμοποιήσω ώς router) ?

Για δώστε να φώτα σας ρε παιδιά ...γιατί στην βράση κολάει το σίδερο !
Αν μου δίνατε και μια material list θα ήταν το καλύτερο !

----------


## xaotikos

Βασικά για έναν σωστό κόμβο χρειάζεται οπωσδήποτε pcάκι με *nix ή Win2k Server ή NT το οποίο θα αναλάβει το routing. Βεβαίως αυτό γίνετε και με router. 

Συνήθως η προτιμότερη λύση είναι. Αγορά στην αρχή εξοπλισμού client:
Grid, κάρτα και τα συναφή ,αλλά η κάρτα να έχει prism chip (πχ engenius,senao) για να μετατραπεί όπτε θέλουμε σε Access Point μέσω 
linux.
Πολλές φορές η υλοποίηση AP με την βοήθεια prism based κάρτας σε pc είναι προτιμότερη γιατί μπορεί να τοποθετηθεί στο pc και η client κάρτα και όλο μαζί να το στίσουμε στην ταράτσα. Επιπλεόν θα κάνει και το απαραίτητο routing και ίσως να του βάλεις και servers (FTP,IRC κλπ)

Οπότε γνώμη μου: Περιμένεις για την engenius και την GRid (client δηλαδή) και όταν βρεις το pcaki για το routing παίρνεις ακόμα μια engenius και μια omni/sector/panel και τα πας στην ταράτσα μαζί με το pc

BTW για routing κλπ οι απαιτήσεις του υπολογιστή είναι απειροελάχιστες: P1 133 με 64b Ram χωρίς κάρτες ήχου όθόνες κλπ είναι μια χαρά....[/list]

----------


## El-Vel

Κοίτα, ελπίζω πως μπορώ να βρώ υλικό για δίκτυα πολύ εύκολα και δίχως κόστος αλλα μόνο για wireline δίκτυα. Για wireless θα πρέπει να είσαι όσο γίνεται πιο συγκεκριμένος για να προχωρήσω χωρίς να χάσω χρόνο σε ψάξιμο και έρευνα αγοράς.

Αν μπορείς λοιπόν (εσύ ή όποιος άλλος) να μου δώσεις μια λίστα (συμπεριέλαβε και αυτά που ήδη έχω παραγγείλει στον dti) ώστε να το προχωρήσω γρήγορα το όλο θέμα θα σου ήμουν ευγνώμων!

Το PCaki είναι μόνο ζητημα χρόνου να στηθεί τα υλικά υπάρχουν ήδη αλλα αυτό που θα μου πάρει σίγουρα χρόνο είναι το configure του linux για να παίξει σαν router και οπωσδήποτε όλες οι δοκιμές που θα προηγηθούν ώστε να εξοικιωθώ με τον εξοπλισμό και τις ρυθμίσεις αφού είναι παντελώς άσχετος με το WiFi και μόνο θεωρητικές γνώσεις έχω μέχρι τώρα.

----------


## dcharal

Γειά σας, είμαι ο κόμβος 454 της nodedb στο Κορωπί και έχω οπτική επαφή (όχι πίσω από τον λόφο) με Σπάτα, κάποιες περιοχές Παιανίας και αρκετά καλά με αεροδρόμιο (υπάρχει βέβαια κάποια απόσταση..)
Θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να στήναμε κάτι στην περιοχή..  ::

----------


## Capvar

An exeis optiki me paiania spata eisai i elpida mas  :: )))
Esy tha gefyroseis to xasma (!)
Loipon skepsou tin agora 24aras kai engenius (Synolo < 170 E)
Ama einai na kanonisoume dokimi me ena AP spiti mou (capvar4) kai ena laptop stin taratsa sou (an kai me kathari optiki epafi kai ypsos pistevo 6 Km einai pexnidaki)

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Ante na dw pote tha kanoume kanena meeting  ::

----------


## Capvar

mi to gelas to xo prospathisei (ta atoma einai zesta) alla den einai polla... prin kanoume to meeting prepei na ferei o ka9enas kai 2-3 filous apo ti gyeo perioxi, i esto na tous ferei sto meeting na tous prosilitisoume  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ad-Hoc

eimaste arketoi pantws alla egw den ksanalew gia meeting giati eixa pei kai pio palia alla den egine kai tipota

----------


## El-Vel

Παιδιά,

Ξέρω πως θα με κράξετε αλλα επειδή η κατάσταση στην περιοχή είναι κομματάκι δύσκολη ψάχνω για αγορά engenius ή Senao στα 200mW.

Επίσης για παραβολική στα 24dBi.

Έχουμε να γεφυρώσουμε αποστάσεις πάνω απο 4 χιλιόμετρα (με τον signal μάλλον είμαστε σχεδόν απέναντι αλλα αρκετά μακριά και οι κλασικές λύσεις δεν θα παίξουν).

Εσύ capvar πρέπει να βρείς άτομο μέσα στα Σπάτα και μάλιστα στον λόφο όπου είναι το μόνο σημείο με το οποίο (έστω και με δυσκολία) μπορείς να έχεις οπτική επαφή. Με Κορωπί δεν σε βλέπω να κάνεις κάτι ...έχεις πολλά εμπόδια ενδιάμεσα.

Και επιτέλους μπορείς να μου απαντήσεις γιατί τόσοι κόμβοι έχουν το όνομα σου ???

----------


## papashark

Τι θα τα κάνεις τα 200mw ?

Δεν σου χρειάζονται....

Να πάρεις Engenious ή Senao για την ευαισθησία τους και όχι την εκπομπή τους. Διάβασε και εδώ.

Πρωτίμησε δε τις σειρές 2511 που είναι με prism2.5 και έχουν ακόμα καλύτερη ευαισθησία.

Εάν προχωρήσει η ιστορία με τις Cisco θα δώσω και την 2511 Senao μου αλλά και τις 2011 Engenious που έχω (και δεν θυμάμαι και πόσες έχω 2, 3 μπορεί και 4....)[/url]

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Gefyrwma mporei na ginei sto Pikermi arkei na brethei kapoios.

----------


## rentis_city

> Gefyrwma mporei na ginei sto Pikermi arkei na brethei kapoios.


Στο Πικέρμι είναι η necronio...  ::

----------


## El-Vel

> Τι θα τα κάνεις τα 200mw ?
> 
> Δεν σου χρειάζονται....
> 
> Να πάρεις Engenious ή Senao για την ευαισθησία τους και όχι την εκπομπή τους. Διάβασε και εδώ.
> 
> Πρωτίμησε δε τις σειρές 2511 που είναι με prism2.5 και έχουν ακόμα καλύτερη ευαισθησία.
> 
> Εάν προχωρήσει η ιστορία με τις Cisco θα δώσω και την 2511 Senao μου αλλά και τις 2011 Engenious που έχω (και δεν θυμάμαι και πόσες έχω 2, 3 μπορεί και 4....)[/url]


Τα έχω ψάξει πολύ με τις Senao και Engenius και τις προτιμώ για την ευαισθησία κυρίως και κατα δευτερον είναι οι μόνες με τόσο καλά χαρακτηριστικά και ταυτόχρονα καλή τιμή που βγαίνουν και σε 200mW.
Ενοείται πως ψάνχω για τις 2511 με Prism 2.5 (άκουσα πως έρχετε και το 3.0!) και φυσικά τo μοντέλo EXT2.

Η περιοχή είναι πολύ δύσκολη συν του ότι απέναντί μου υπάρχει βάση ασυρμάτου της αεροπορίας (του ΝΑΤΟ δηλαδή αλλα αυτό δεν το λέει κανένας) και είναι σίγουρο πως θα έχω προβλήματα με λήψη/εκπομπή.
Επίσης δεν υπάρχουν ενδιαφερόμενοι κοντά μου εκτός απο τον signal που επιμένω πως είμαστε απένταντι αλλα παρόλαυτα αν δεν κάνω ένα site survey δεν θα μπορώ να είμαι σίγουρος (ούτε και ο signal  ::  ).

Για αυτούς κυρίως τους λόγους ψάχνω 200άρα κάρτα και 24άρα κεραία.

----------


## Capvar

Πέτυχα έναν τύπο 500μ απόσταση από τις κεραίες ..... του Υμμητου!!  ::  
Ενδιαφέρεται για 1 Iface αλλά τα υπόλοιπα θα τα βάλουμε εμείς.  ::  
Πιστεύω signal ότι παρά τη μεγάλη απόσταση είναι εφικτή η μεταξύ σας σύνδεση....

Εγώ έχω καλή οπτική επαφή με Κορωπί, είμαι σε λόφο.

Εντομεταξύ εκδήλωσε ενδιαφέρον ένας γείτονάς μου (στην κορυφή νομίζω του λόφου, οπότε ίσως μέσω αυτού να βρούμε διέξοδο για Παιανία)

Και οι 2 δεν είναι καταχωρημένοι στην Nodedb αλλά θα γίνει σύντομα.
Ακόμα δεν έχει νόημα κάποιο meeting, οι αποστάσεις είναι μεγάλες και δύσκολες... Πρέπει να ενεργοποιήσουμε κόσμο... Βρείτε φίλους γνωστούς στην περιοχή, ακόμα και άσχετοι με PC να είναι και να δίνουν ένα κομμάτι ταράτσα μπορούμε να προσπαθήσουμε.... Πρέπει να πυκνώσουμε λίγο ακόμ α για να δουλέψουμε σοβαρά....

----------


## rentis_city

El-Vel ελπίζω να τα θες για Linux...  ::  
Για Windows, χλωμό να κατεβάσεις την ισχύ, το πολύ-πολύ σε τίποτα 
Win9x/Me, όσο για τα NT/2000/XP μπορείς απλά να το ξεχάσεις!  ::  
Ειδαλλιώς θα παίζεις με 47dBi...  ::  

ΥΓ: Engenius 200mW (23dBi) + Grid 24dBi = 47 dBi (νομίζω γύρω στα 25 Watts!!!  ::  )

----------


## nasos

> Ενοείται πως ψάνχω για τις 2511 με Prism 2.5 (άκουσα πως έρχετε και το 3.0!) και φυσικά τo μοντέλo EXT2.


Τις Senao μπορείς να τις πάρεις από την Datamind. Είναι λίγο τσουχτερές οι τιμές πάντως (εγώ πήρα δύο πρόσφατα, με 40000 την μία περίπου).

----------


## El-Vel

> El-Vel ελπίζω να τα θες για Linux...  
> Για Windows, χλωμό να κατεβάσεις την ισχύ, το πολύ-πολύ σε τίποτα 
> Win9x/Me, όσο για τα NT/2000/XP μπορείς απλά να το ξεχάσεις!  
> Ειδαλλιώς θα παίζεις με 47dBi...  
> 
> ΥΓ: Engenius 200mW (23dBi) + Grid 24dBi = 47 dBi (νομίζω γύρω στα 25 Watts!!!  )


Ενοείται πως θα παίξουν σε Linux.

Ξέρω πως θεωρητικά η ισχύ φαίνεται να είναι υψηλή αλλα στην πράξη σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα έχω 47dBi. Αλλα και πάλι αν δώ πως η ισχύς είναι πολύ μεγάλη μπορώ να τις "παίζω" στα 100mW.

----------


## xaotikos

100mW=20db Άρα 20+24-απώλειες=στην καλύτερη 38db. Πάλι πολλά είναι  ::  

Θα πρέπει να κατεβάσεις πάρα πολύ την engenius αφού θα βάλεις 24db κεραία. 

Πολύ σωστά το σκέφτηκες όμως...πολύ μεγάλη κεραία με πολύ μικρή έξοδος κάρτας ώστε να είσαι στα νόμιμα όρια είναι ο καλύτερος συνδιασμός για να πάει μακρυα το σήμα.Btw και εγώ έτσι το σκέφτομαι...

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Apla me linux kai wireless tools katebazei sto 1 mW tin engenious kai bazei apwleies kai apo kalwdio kai erxetai sxedon sta isa tou

----------


## xaotikos

Αυτό ακριβώς εννούσα signal  ::

----------


## El-Vel

Όπως είπα και πιο πάνω είναι λίγο περίεργο το ανάγλυφο της περιοχής και αυτό που μου δημιουργεί ανησυχίες είναι οι κεραίες της ναυτικής βάσης απέναντι μου.

Αυτο που μου απομένει είναι να βρώ ένα ζευγάρι engenius ή Senao σε καλές τιμές με τα παρελκόμενα τους (Pigtail μια παραβολική στα 24 και μία omni στα 18 περίπου).

Ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω σύντομα.

----------


## El-Vel

> Εάν προχωρήσει η ιστορία με τις Cisco θα δώσω και την 2511 Senao μου αλλά και τις 2011 Engenious που έχω (και δεν θυμάμαι και πόσες έχω 2, 3 μπορεί και 4....)


Γιατί τόσο πάθος με τη cisco ?
Δεν λέω cisco είναι αυτή αλλα τι παραπάνω προσφερει σε χαρακτηριστικά ?

Επίσης μην ξεχνάς ότι πολλά cisco (εκτός routers kai switches) και ειδικά τα 802.11 είναι προιόντα εταιρίών που εξαγοράστηκαν απο την cisco (αυτό αν θυμάμαι καλα έγινε πολύ πρόσφατα με την Linksys). Οπότε διόλου απίθανο να δείς prism και Senao σε προιόν cisco.

Έχεις και 200αρες senao/engenius ?

----------


## papashark

Καταρχάς οι Cisco κάρτες έχουν prism chipset !  ::   ::   ::  

Έχουν όμως και τους καλύτερους drivers και utilities. 
Έχουν την δυνατότητα να ρυθμίσεις ισχύ εξόδου και σε windows που εγώ τα προτιμώ. 
Είναι πιο αξιόπιστες.

Πάντως μην ξεχνάς ότι μπορεί η cisco να εξαγοράζει εταιρείες έτοιμες όπως η aeronet που ήταν αυτή που βγάζει την τωρινή σειρά, αλλά πάντα προσφέρει σχεδόν ότι το καλύτερο υπάρχει, και το όνομα της είναι εγγύηση του προϊόντος της.

Δεν είναι τυχαίο το ρητό "ότι πληρώνεις, παίρνεις !"
_
(Μόλις πούλησα την μία μου Εngenious και έχω άλλη μία και μια Senao)_

----------


## rentis_city

> Καταρχάς οι Cisco κάρτες έχουν prism chipset !


Δεν νομίζω να έχουν prism, γιατί κάπου είχα ακούσει ότι δεν παίζουν ως 
AP, οπότε...  ::

----------


## dti

Prism έχουν αλλά το τί ακριβώς είναι και πώς θα μπορούσε να παίξει σαν AP είναι επτασφράγιστο μυστικό...  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Καταρχάς οι Cisco κάρτες έχουν prism chipset !
> 
> 
> Δεν νομίζω να έχουν prism, γιατί κάπου είχα ακούσει ότι δεν παίζουν ως 
> AP, οπότε...


Για δες εδώμικρέ !  ::  

Και εκεί που λέει aironet εσύ διάβασε Cisco  ::

----------


## El-Vel

> Καταρχάς οι Cisco κάρτες έχουν prism chipset !    
> 
> Έχουν όμως και τους καλύτερους drivers και utilities. 
> Έχουν την δυνατότητα να ρυθμίσεις ισχύ εξόδου και σε windows που εγώ τα προτιμώ. 
> Είναι πιο αξιόπιστες.
> 
> Πάντως μην ξεχνάς ότι μπορεί η cisco να εξαγοράζει εταιρείες έτοιμες όπως η aeronet που ήταν αυτή που βγάζει την τωρινή σειρά, αλλά πάντα προσφέρει σχεδόν ότι το καλύτερο υπάρχει, και το όνομα της είναι εγγύηση του προϊόντος της.
> 
> Δεν είναι τυχαίο το ρητό "ότι πληρώνεις, παίρνεις !"
> ...


Δεν μπορώ να πληρώνω την υποτιθέμενη αξιοπιστία της cisco όμως τα διπλά λευτά για κάτι που θα μου κάνει την ίδια δουλειά με την Senao ή την Engenius.

Ούτε τα utilities μου λέν τίποτα μια και θα παίξω με Linux όπου μπορώ με open source και τις πιο πολλές φορές καλύτερα απο τα commercial utilities να κάνω πιο αποδοτικά και αξιόπιστα την δουλειά μου.

Το ρητό έχει πολλές εξαιρέσεις ...πίστεψε με ξέρω τι σου λέω!
Δεν μου απαντά όμως ...έχεις και 200αρες κάρτες ??
Αν ναι θέλω και τις δύο που έχεις.

----------


## xaotikos

> Δεν μπορώ να πληρώνω την υποτιθέμενη αξιοπιστία της cisco όμως τα διπλά λευτά για κάτι που θα μου κάνει την ίδια δουλειά με την Senao ή την Engenius.
> 
> Ούτε τα utilities μου λέν τίποτα μια και θα παίξω με Linux όπου μπορώ με open source και τις πιο πολλές φορές καλύτερα απο τα commercial utilities να κάνω πιο αποδοτικά και αξιόπιστα την δουλειά μου.
> 
> Το ρητό έχει πολλές εξαιρέσεις ...πίστεψε με ξέρω τι σου λέω!
> Δεν μου απαντά όμως ...έχεις και 200αρες κάρτες ??
> Αν ναι θέλω και τις δύο που έχεις.


Σωστά! Οι engenius/senao έχουν αποδειχτεί αρκετά καλές μιας και είναι πάνω από τον μέσο όρο σε "επιδόσεις". Οι cisco είναι κορυφή αλλά δεν είναι ότι πιο προσιτό...

Οι senao ειναι 200mW και οι engenius με firmware update αγγίζουν και αυτές τα 200mW

----------


## El-Vel

> Σωστά! Οι engenius/senao έχουν αποδειχτεί αρκετά καλές μιας και είναι πάνω από τον μέσο όρο σε "επιδόσεις". Οι cisco είναι κορυφή αλλά δεν είναι ότι πιο προσιτό...
> 
> Οι senao ειναι 200mW και οι engenius με firmware update αγγίζουν και αυτές τα 200mW


Εγώ σε ένα πίνακα με receive sensitivity βλέπω στην κορυφή Senao και Engenius και στο μέσο όρο τις Cisco.
Για εμένα τα cisco είναι οπως τα γερμανικά αυτοκίνητα στην Ελλάδα. Πληρώνεις πανάκριβα το σηματάκι στην μάσκα και τίποτε άλλο.
Επίσης κορυφαίες και με ενδιαφέρον design είναι οι καρτούλες της Demarc επίσης βασισμένες στο Prism.

Αυτο που μου λες για την ισχύ αφορά τις κάρτες που έχει ο Papashark ?
Να ρωτήσω και κάτι ...αν κάνω upgrade (αν είναι ξεκλείδωτο το firmware) μια καρτούλα ευρωπαικών προδιαγραφών με firmware αμερικάνικων θα έχω μια καρτούλα στα 200mW ?

----------


## rentis_city

El-Vel, οι Cisco έχουν την καλύτερη ευαισθησία της αγοράς, ήτοι -94dBi...  ::

----------


## El-Vel

> El-Vel, οι Cisco έχουν την καλύτερη ευαισθησία της αγοράς, ήτοι -94dBi...


http://www.freenetworks.org/moin/ind...iveSensitivity Εδώ πάντως λέν άλλα!

----------


## rentis_city

Φίλε El-Vel, ανταπαντώ κι εγώ με ένα URL...
 ::  http://www.cawnet.org/pipermail/rfmon/2 ... 02934.html

ps: no hard feelings!  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> http://www.freenetworks.org/moin/ind...iveSensitivity Εδώ πάντως λέν άλλα!


Εχω βάλει σε δοκιμή πλάι-πλάι μία φλασαρισμένη Engineus 2011 και μία Cisco 352. Κάπου έχω δημοσιεύσει τα αποτελέσματα. Παρά το γεγονός ότι μετά το φλασάρισμα η Engenious έδειξε σαφή αύξηση της ευαισθησίας της (το πρωτοπαρατήρησαν το παιδιά του SWN) υπελείπετο καθαρά της Cisco.
Αλλά ακόμη και την ίδια ευαισθησία να είχαν, θα συνέχιζα να προτιμώ την Cisco μόνο και μόνο από το γεγονός ότι μπορώ να ορίσω receive/transmit όποια πόρτα κεραίας θέλω σε αντίθεση με την Engenious που έχει την μία Rx&Tx και την άλλη Rx μόνο. Ξέρεις πόσος κόσμος έχει χάσει το χρόνο του και έχει σπάσει τα νεύρα του με αυτό το μικρό "μυστικό" (θα δείς πόσες απαντήσεις θα γραφτούν του τύπου "αλήθεια, δεν το ήξερα"). Εκ των υστέρω αυτό θα σου φανεί ασήμαντη λεπτομέρεια, αλλά αυτό που θέλω να σου πω είναι ότι κυκλοφορούν προιόντα που είναι φτιαγμένα γιά να δουλεύουν σκυλίσια κάτω από οποιοσδήποτε συνθήκες και άλλα που είναι γιά να υποβάλουν σε τεστ νοημοσύνης και υπομονής τον κατοχό τους. 
Οταν είμουνα παιδί που η ενημέρωση δεν ήταν όπως είναι σήμερα, υπήρχαν άνθρωποι που αγόραζαν εφημερίδα μόνο και μόνο γιά να δούν την τιμή ημέρας της χρυσής λίρας στην τελευταία σελίδα. Αλλοι πάλι, όπως και σήμερα, την πέρνουν για το σταυρόλεξο. 

Και οι δύο κατηγορίες είναι σεβαστές και αγαπητές.

----------


## rentis_city

MAuVe για ρίξε μια ματιά στα παρακάτω URLs...

http://www.demarctech.com/techsupport/r ... x-test.htm
http://www.demarctech.com/products/reli ... -card.html

 ::

----------


## MAuVE

> MAuVe για ρίξε μια ματιά στα παρακάτω URLs...


Φαίνεται να κατέχει το ρεκόρ. Να είχαμε καμία γιά δοκιμές και μετρήσεις. Δαμιανέ, τις έχεις δεί να πωλούνται πουθενά ;

----------


## dti

Μόνο στο online store της Demarc πωλούνται και είναι πανάκριβες. Επιπλέον θέλουν και reverse MMCX pigtail.
Εχω ξαναγράψει παλιότερα για αυτές τις κάρτες, 1-2 φορές.

----------


## rentis_city

> Μόνο στο online store της Demarc πωλούνται και είναι πανάκριβες.


Πόσο περίπου δηλαδή? Οι cisco ας πούμε έχουν γύρω στα 100 ευρώ...




> Επιπλέον θέλουν και reverse MMCX pigtail.


Και λοιπόν? Πού είναι το πρόβλημα?

----------


## dti

Στη διεύθυνση http://www.demarctech.com/products/reli ... -card.html κάτω-κάτω θα δεις οτι η συγκεκριμένη κάρτα κοστίζει $139,95.
Πρόσθεσε ταχυδρομικά, έξοδα εκτελωνισμού, κλπ. οπότε η τιμή της δεν πρόκειται να είναι κάτω από 180 ευρώ. 
Το reverse MMCX pigtail δεν χρησιμοποιείται παρά από ελάχιστες κάρτες, οπότε στο ανωτέρω κόστος πρόσθεσε και επιπλέον 30 ευρώ τουλάχιστον.
Ενώ αν είχαν το κανονικό MMCX pigtail, θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιος που έχει Engenious, Senao ή Cisco το υπάρχον pigtail.

----------


## dcharal

Οι παρακάτω φωτογραφίες είναι από τον κόμβο 454 της nodedb στο Κορωπί.
Στην πρώτη, που περιλαμβάνει βόρεια έως βορειο-ανατολικά, φαίνεται με λίγη προσπάθεια η Αττική Οδός (Στην αριστερή άκρη οι πράσινες πινακίδες, τα χώματα στην μέση...). Επίσης φαίνονται και κάποιες περιοχές από Σπάτα. Οι φωτογραφίες δεν δείχνουν σωστά την απόσταση, έχω κάνει zoom.
Η δεύτερη photo, είναι συνέχεια της πρώτης προς ανατολικά. Από εκεί και μετά είναι οι εγκαταστάσεις του αεροδρομίου (θα τις ανεβάσω αργότερα).

----------


## El-Vel

Εγώ είμαι πίσω απο το βουνό που ξεκινά απο το μέσο της φωτογραφίας και προς τα αριστερά.
Αν πας λίγο πιο αριστερά θα δούμε αν έχεις καλή οπτική επαφή με capvar.
Σε πια περιοχή στο κορωπί βρίσκεσαι (νομίζω πριν την πόλη προς το κέντρο υγείας).

----------


## OneMoreSomebody

... Ήρθε που λέτε ο άλλος από το σπίτι για καφέ και με μπρήζωσε... "Δεν στήνουμε κι εμείς κεραίες;" μου λέει... 
Ε, και λέμε να το κάνουμε. Λοιπόν... 
Εγώ είμαι στο Αυλάκι, στο Πόρτο Ράφτι. Παίζει να συνδεθώ; Ο φίλος μου είναι Αγία Μαρίνα στο Λαγονήσι και υποθέτω ότι για εκείνον θα είναι πιο εύκολο.
Μάλλον, το βλέπουμε για servers. Αλλά δυστυχώς, από Wi-Fi έχουμε μαύρα μεσάνυχτα.
Anyway, πρίν αρχίσουμε να χώνουμε κεραίες... τι παίζει με την επαφή; Θα έχουμε πρόσβαση;
Ποιές είναι οι επιτρεπόμενες αποστάσεις; Plz help παιδιά, γιατί πρέπει να δικτυοθούμε... 

Ενδιαφέρετε ακόμα και ένας φίλος από Αυλάκι, οπότε αν υπάρχει access θα υπάρξει και progress.... Thanx.

----------


## Capvar

Κοίτα για Αυλάκι... αν έχει οπτική προς τα δω δεν είναι και απίθανο... Βγάλε καμιά φωτό από ταράτσα να δούμε

----------


## papashark

> ... Ήρθε που λέτε ο άλλος από το σπίτι για καφέ και με μπρήζωσε... "Δεν στήνουμε κι εμείς κεραίες;" μου λέει... 
> Ε, και λέμε να το κάνουμε. Λοιπόν... 
> Εγώ είμαι στο Αυλάκι, στο Πόρτο Ράφτι. Παίζει να συνδεθώ; Ο φίλος μου είναι Αγία Μαρίνα στο Λαγονήσι και υποθέτω ότι για εκείνον θα είναι πιο εύκολο.
> Μάλλον, το βλέπουμε για servers. Αλλά δυστυχώς, από Wi-Fi έχουμε μαύρα μεσάνυχτα.
> Anyway, πρίν αρχίσουμε να χώνουμε κεραίες... τι παίζει με την επαφή; Θα έχουμε πρόσβαση;
> Ποιές είναι οι επιτρεπόμενες αποστάσεις; Plz help παιδιά, γιατί πρέπει να δικτυοθούμε... 
> 
> Ενδιαφέρετε ακόμα και ένας φίλος από Αυλάκι, οπότε αν υπάρχει access θα υπάρξει και progress.... Thanx.


1) Απαραίτητει προυπόθεση για οποιοδήποτε λινκ πάνω από 500 μέτρα είναι η καθαρή οπτική επαφή.

2) Μέγιστο λινκ μέσα στα νόμιμα όρια μέχρι 3-5 χιλιόμετρα, μόλις τα περάσεις πας μέχρι 15 αλλά ευχαριστώ πολύ δεν θα πάρουμε.... μας δημιουργούν διάφορα προβλήματα....

3) Διαβάστε το FAQ

4) Κάντε καταχωρήσεις στην http://www.nodedb.com, (στίγμα πάρτε από το http://www.maporama.com) από εκεί θα βρείτε ποιοι είναι κοντά σας, ελάτε σε επαφή μαζί τους.

5) Διαβάστε το FAQ

6) Διαβάστε το forum, αρχίζοντας από τις ανακοινώσεις, μετά στις ερωτήσεις και μετά παντού....

----------


## CoaLa

Eisai ligo apokroustikos re Jabarlee...Oi neopes 8eloun kai boh8eia 
ektos apo diabasma. Loipon boys epeidh omws polla exoun graftei 
s'ayto to forum 8a sas pw pws kalhtera na diabasete ligaki.Einai 
sxedon plhres s'ayta pou xreiazeste gia na xekinisete.  ::  Einai periergh fash alla kai gw kapws etsi xekinhsa.Xwris poly boh8eia.
Kai epeidh opws eipe kapoios agphtos sto forum "Biazeste poly 
kai einai h kalyterh syntagh apotyxias" be carefull stis epiloges sas.
 ::

----------


## akou

Coala, τον Jabarlee, πού τον βρήκες; Μήπως εννοούσες Papashark;
Αν είναι έτσι, έχε υπόψη ότι τον Papashark τον έχουμε επίτηδες έτσι άγριο γιά να φαινόμαστε εμείς καλοί και να κρατιούνται οι ισορροπίες!


Αργύρης

----------


## OneMoreSomebody

Κατ' αρχήν thanx σε όλους...

Πριν κάνω post, διάβασα τα FAQs παιδιά, απλά δεν θυμάμαι να είδα τίποτα σχετικό με αποστάσεις και οπτική επαφή και γι αυτό έσπευσα να ρωτήσω. Τεσ πα... Θα βγάλω μια φώτο τις ταράτσας, θα βάλω και το στίγμα στην nodedb και θα σας ενημερώσω. Αν ακούσετε κάποιο άλλο ενδοιαφέρον για Αυλάκι και Πόρτο Ράφτι γενικότερα, ενημερώστε με μπας και καταφέρουμε κι εμείς να δυκτιοθούμε. Αν και φαντάζομαι ότι η μόνη "έξοδος" είναι τα Σπάτα, σκέφτομαι ότι ίσως υπάρχει πρόβλημα λόγο βουνών.

Και πάλι thanx παιδιά. Θα κάνω post μόλις έχω τα data.  ::

----------


## Ad-Hoc

El-Vel apo tin meria sou blepw ton lofo kai mia ekklisia me galazio tholo. Epeisis blepw oli tin mprostini meria tou lofou.

Dcharal blepw kai tin prasini megali pinakida kai mia terastia pinakida Vodafone apo makrya stin Attiki odo.Den kserw akribws omws pou na prosanatolistw akribws.

Pithanotata exw kai me tous 2 sas optiki epafi alla panw km apo ta normal oria.

----------


## El-Vel

> El-Vel apo tin meria sou blepw ton lofo kai mia ekklisia me galazio tholo. Epeisis blepw oli tin mprostini meria tou lofou.


Σου είπα πως είμαστε απέναντι. Η απόσταση δεν νομίζω πως σε ευθεία είναι τόσο μεγάλη (μιλώ παντα για το μεταξύ μας Link). Άλωστε σκοπεύω να υπερβώ τα όρια εξαιτίας ακριβώς του ότι δεν έχω επι του παρόντος άλλη διέξοδο εκτός απο εσένα. Απλά αποφάσισα να κάνω λίγη ακόμα υπομονή μια και δεν βλέπω αξιόλογη κίνηση στην ευρύτερη περιοχή μου.

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Tha stithei kati sto endiameso me ton kairo...den xreiazetai na yperbeis ta oria.Pros stigmin mono dokimes mporoume na kanoume.

----------


## Capvar

Στο χέρι μας είναι να βρούμε κόσμο γύρω μας... πάντως μέσα στο καλοκαίρι Γλυκά νερά και Παιανία θα ενεργοποιηθούν....

----------


## bakolaz

> Eisai ligo apokroustikos re Jabarlee...Oi neopes 8eloun kai boh8eia 
> ektos apo diabasma.


H απάντηση σου μάλλον πήγαινε στον papashark αν και η αλήθεια είναι ότι ο jabarlee είναι λίγο αποκρουστικός παρόλες τις 3 απανωτές πλαστικές.  ::

----------


## lupus

Epanafero to topic giati eida atoma me endiaferon apo portorafti dixws na exoun dilwsei to stigma tous stin nodedb.

Apo markopoulo exw psisei alla 3 atoma me tin prooptiki oi 2 na valoume AP. Pistevw mesa sto epomino 3mino na exoun psithei kai alloi 5 opote o arithmos twn endiaferomenwn ayksanei.

To ena palikari apo tin taratsa tou vlepei piato olokliro sxedon to aerodromio, sxedon olokliro to koropi kai ena tmima tou portorafti. To allo einai poio konta sto aerodromio kata 1 km kai egw mporw na kalypsw to kentro tou Markopoulou.

Ante na yparksei kammia drastiriotita stin perioxi!

----------


## bond

> Epanafero to topic giati eida atoma me endiaferon apo portorafti dixws na exoun dilwsei to stigma tous stin nodedb.


Πώς θα βγείτε από το Πορτο Ραφτη στο Μαρκόπουλο; To Πορτο Ραφτη είναι γύρω γύρω βουνά, εκτός από το άνοιγμα που έρχεται ο δρόμος. Υπάρχει οπτική επαφή;
Εγώ έχω εξοχικό στο βουνό, ακριβώς απέναντι από το Κάστρο και βλέπω όλο το Αυλάκι, αλλά προς ενδοχώρα, τίποτα.

----------


## lupus

Gia na vgoume apo portorafti sto markopoulo ayto tha ginei me enos anoigmatos sta vouna.
Enas filos menei se polykatoikia sto markopoulo apo tin taratsa tou opoiou vlepoume piato ton ippodromo, olokliro ton dromo pou kataligei se ayton kai ena meros tou portorafti. Sygkekrimena vlepoume tin perioxi "mpathista" an ksereis. Einai i perioxi tou vounou panw kai deksia apo to supermarket gegos. Se aytin tin perioxi menei allos kollitos ston opoio skeftomaste na stisoume AP kai mesw deyterou interface na peksei ad-hoc syndesi me markopoulo.

Gia na doume megalo meros tou portorafti prepei na stithei komvos ston profiti Hlia sto Markopoulo alla ekei den yparxei reyma :/

----------


## Capvar

Prepei na kanonisoume ena kathos prepei meeting kai dokimes stin perioxi....

----------


## lupus

Nai ena meeting epivaletai... Alla meta tin eksetastiki pistevw... apo oti diapistwnw polloi einai aytoi pou theloun na mpoun sto diktyo kai skeftontai mono gia ad-hoc syndeseis dixws na gnwrizoun to awmn. Se osa atoma exw milisei kai koinws prospathw na tous porwsw eixan tin idea apo prin na diktywthoun dyo dyo...

Apo diafores sizitiseis pou exoume kanei ola ta paidia edw, leme arxika na stisoume 4 komvous mono me AP kai epeita oloi oi komvoi me ena kateythintiko iface o kathenas na pesoun oloi se ena AP san clients (alithia ginetai ayto?).

To kako me tin perioxi einai oti exoun ksepetaxtei kati orees 8orofes polykatoikies pou mas xalane ta sxedia. Telospantwn ta empodia gia na ksepernoiuntai yparxoun....

----------


## Capvar

Psila ston ymitto yparxei xoros gia na stithoun 2-3 ifaces na koitoun kato (AP ifaces) otan kanoume to meeting (apo Oktomvrio) tha ginei douleia kali...  ::

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Mesa Septembriou katebainw kai egw apo Agglia...elpizw na prolabw to meeting  ::

----------


## tsadimis

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΜΕΝΩ ΣΠΑΤΑ ΕΧΩ ΣΤΙΜΕΝΟ ΑP ΣΤΗΝ ΤΑΡΑΤΣΑ ΕΔΟ ΚΑΙ 1,5 ΧΡΟΝΟ..ΣΤΕΛΝΟ ΣΤΟ ΠΙΚΕΡΜΗ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΦΙΛΟ ΠΟΥ Ο ΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΕΙ DSL ΓΡΑΜΜΗ!! ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΝΟΙΧΤΟΣ ΣΕ ΠΡΟΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΕΣ

----------


## B52

Δεν γραφεται και κανα ελληνικο και με μικρα  ::

----------


## lambrosk

> ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΜΕΝΩ ΣΠΑΤΑ ΕΧΩ ΣΤΙΜΕΝΟ ΑP ΣΤΗΝ ΤΑΡΑΤΣΑ ΕΔΟ ΚΑΙ 1,5 ΧΡΟΝΟ..ΣΤΕΛΝΟ ΣΤΟ ΠΙΚΕΡΜΗ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΦΙΛΟ ΠΟΥ Ο ΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΕΙ DSL ΓΡΑΜΜΗ!! ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΝΟΙΧΤΟΣ ΣΕ ΠΡΟΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΕΣ


ο Ad-hoc είναι ο άνθρωπός σου αν είσαι στο Πικέρμι... μαζί με τον Μήτσο πάντα...  ::   ::   ::  απλά κάνε υπομονη να γυρίσουν απο διακοπές και ξαναπόσταρε...

----------


## pathfinder

> ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΜΕΝΩ ΣΠΑΤΑ ΕΧΩ ΣΤΙΜΕΝΟ ΑP ΣΤΗΝ ΤΑΡΑΤΣΑ ΕΔΟ ΚΑΙ 1,5 ΧΡΟΝΟ..ΣΤΕΛΝΟ ΣΤΟ ΠΙΚΕΡΜΗ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΦΙΛΟ ΠΟΥ Ο ΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΕΙ DSL ΓΡΑΜΜΗ!! ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΝΟΙΧΤΟΣ ΣΕ ΠΡΟΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΕΣ


ΑΧ αυτο το ΠΙΚΕΡΜΙ ...επειδη θα φτιαξουμε σπιτι εκει θα εχω και εγω τρελο προβλημα! Απλα ενημερωνω οτι θα στηθει και εκει κομβος για AWMN οποτε guys εχετε με στα υποψη!  ::

----------


## wireless.surfer

Παιδιά μην τρελλαίνεστε  :: 

Ο *tsadimis* έχει έρθει σε επαφή μαζί μας (Ανατολική Αττική) και θα λάβει ότι βοήθεια χρειαστεί για να συνδεθεί.

Απλώς είναι λίγο ανυπόμονος.  :: 

Επίσης όντως υπάρχει κάποιο θέμα με τα κεφαλαία, το οποίο καλό θα είναι να διορθωθεί.

----------

